

Kinect Projects: First Five Months [Video] - th0ma5
http://procrastineering.blogspot.com/2011/05/kinect-projects-first-5-months.html

======
danteembermage
Johnny Lee was working for Microsoft when he personally funded the $3000
bounty for open source Kinect drivers. I know we're all probably quite
familiar with who he is at this point, but if you're not I'd suggest poking
around his projects page on that site. Such a cool geek rags to youtube
"riches" story there.

I know I was disappointed when he took the Microsoft job and suddenly all the
cool Wiimote hacks stopped showing up. The fact that he had to resort to the
means he did to get Microsoft to play nice with the hobbyist community
probably partially explains why he left Microsoft, at least that seems to be
implied from his posts about it.

------
drewda
Perfect timing, as I just bought a Kinect the other day. (Fry's 30-day return
policy; hard to beat!). It would just be nice to have links to more info (and
code) for all these assorted projects.

------
AdamTReineke
And all before an official Kinect SDK. I can't wait to see how these projects
continue to evolve.

------
bane
Is it just me, or does anybody else feel like we're right on the cusp of some
kind of revolution?

I wonder what it would mean if Kinect quality devices were $5 and scattered
pretty much everywhere?

